# Ladies: Men with red hair?



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

So, a friend and I were discussing males with red hair. He believes that women would never date a red-headed man. I dont think its anywhere near as big an issue as he does. Cast your vote!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I like em. I think they are cute (Ron Weasley HELLO!). And the one guy I dated had serious red hair.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I love redheads! So adorable.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I hate to say it but I'm very rarely attracted to a red-headed guy.


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

_Redheads are heathens and should be kept locked in the cellar and whipped with chains daily._

This applies to you Josh Homme of _Queens of the Stone Age._


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hang on a minute... there is one exception. Julian Rhind Tutt:










I love him.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

ahhh red heads :love2


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I REALLY like red heads. Have never dated one though. They are quite rare.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion (Jul 25, 2009)

What about Auburn hair? My hair colour has mellowed over the years from a fairly orange/red to now dark brown auburn. Its something that has always given me heaps of negative attention


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Hang on a minute... there is one exception. Julian Rhind Tutt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hee hee, I was thinking of him when I voted. Not usually attracted to redheads or blonds but he is very cute.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Rangas are evil, obviously. 

It wouldn't worry me if we were compatible.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Gingers have no souls.










Nothing against red heads btw lol, one my my besties is.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

http://www.jlowman.com/Gingerkids.htm


----------

